# Remington Hog Hammer Ammo



## tcarter86 (Apr 20, 2013)

anybody used these?

they are loaded with the barnes tsx bullet and looks like they would be good for deer also.

i seen them in academy today and they were in 168 grain for the 30-06

http://www.remington.com/en/products/ammunition/centerfire/hog-hammer/hog-hammer.aspx


----------



## miles58 (Apr 20, 2013)

Only the 62 grain .223 load impresses me.  The rest, not so much.

Dave


----------



## guesswho (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, I guess everyone is going to start to offer solid coppers now. I seen in a magazine today where winchester razorbacks expanded to 44 mag, 12 gauge slug and buckshot too.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Apr 21, 2013)

Sounds like just another gimic to make sales. Dave


----------



## wareagle700 (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks like a solid choice. However, with a 30-06 it wont matter much what bullet you use on a hog. I like the Barnes TSX bullets for .223. Haven't had a need for them in larger caliber rifles though.


----------



## miles58 (Apr 21, 2013)

The thing I don't like about them is the 30-30 load is only running 2335 FPS, barely above minimum load if you use LeverEvolution powder.  The .308 and 30-06 loads use 168 grain TSXs, and they don't get much speed either.  If they'd used 130 grain TTSXs the 30-06 could be bumping 3300 pretty easily and the .308 could easily get 3050  that's 300 FPS faster for the .308 and 520 FPS faster for the 30-06!  That's some big numbers to be throwing in the toilet!  

A Barnes 130 at 3000 FPS will easily go through hogs/deer.  We have stopped one Barnes 130 in a deer out of almost 70 now, and that one was corner to corner on a big buck.  The buck on the right in my avatar took an 85 grain TSX that traversed 30+ inches before it exited after taking two ribs on the way in and two more on the way out of the chest then neck muscle almost to the head.

That .223 Hog Hammer load with the 62 grain TSX at 3100 is the only realistically useful load, and even that puny (by 30 caliber standards) 62 grain bullet is more than capable of handling any hog and making two holes in the process.

Crippling the 168 grain bullets by pushing them so slow just limits the range they are useful over.  BAD JOB REMINGTON!

Dave


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 21, 2013)

Don't know about the special "hog bullets," but my son shot a hog with a Barnes TTSX out of my .300 mag last year. It died very dead. So did a buck I shot with the same load. Those kind of shells tickle me, because they're just a regular load with a picture of some critter on the box at twice the price of regular loads, and people buy them. Witness the surge of sales in "turkey loads" and "dead coyote"  and "zombie max" loads. I'm sure they work, but so does regular old ammo that doesn't have a pic of some special critter on the box.


----------



## tcarter86 (Apr 21, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Don't know about the special "hog bullets," but my son shot a hog with a Barnes TTSX out of my .300 mag last year. It died very dead. So did a buck I shot with the same load. Those kind of shells tickle me, because they're just a regular load with a picture of some critter on the box at twice the price of regular loads, and people buy them. Witness the surge of sales in "turkey loads" and "dead coyote"  and "zombie max" loads. I'm sure they work, but so does regular old ammo that doesn't have a pic of some special critter on the box.



very well said NC


----------



## chadeugene (Apr 22, 2013)

I've yet to find any commercial load, in any caliber that wouldn't kill my quarry just as dead as the next.


----------



## miles58 (Apr 22, 2013)

chadeugene said:


> I've yet to find any commercial load, in any caliber that wouldn't kill my quarry just as dead as the next.



That's odd.  I have run into ammo from virtually every manufacturer that was not dependable in rimfire, CF rifle and shotgun, and I didn't go looking for bad ammo.

I'd go buy lottery tickets was I you.

Dave


----------



## sleepr71 (Apr 22, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Don't know about the special "hog bullets," but my son shot a hog with a Barnes TTSX out of my .300 mag last year. It died very dead. So did a buck I shot with the same load. Those kind of shells tickle me, because they're just a regular load with a picture of some critter on the box at twice the price of regular loads, and people buy them. Witness the surge of sales in "turkey loads" and "dead coyote"  and "zombie max" loads. I'm sure they work, but so does regular old ammo that doesn't have a pic of some special critter on the box.




Well said NC! I'm sure all of the big ammo companies have it out for you now though. The price of that "Dead Coyote",etc cracks me up...$3/each. Seriously,as Miles said...these monolithic bullets are awesome in smaller calibers,but LOVE..and NEED..velocity.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 22, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Don't know about the special "hog bullets," but my son shot a hog with a Barnes TTSX out of my .300 mag last year. It died very dead. So did a buck I shot with the same load. Those kind of shells tickle me, because they're just a regular load with a picture of some critter on the box at twice the price of regular loads, and people buy them. Witness the surge of sales in "turkey loads" and "dead coyote"  and "zombie max" loads. I'm sure they work, but so does regular old ammo that doesn't have a pic of some special critter on the box.



Barnes bullets are considered premium.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 22, 2013)

sleepr71 said:


> Well said NC! I'm sure all of the big ammo companies have it out for you now though. The price of that "Dead Coyote",etc cracks me up...$3/each. Seriously,as Miles said...these monolithic bullets are awesome in smaller calibers,but LOVE..and NEED..velocity.



What do you recommend over the Dead Coyote?  What performs better?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 22, 2013)

chadeugene said:


> I've yet to find any commercial load, in any caliber that wouldn't kill my quarry just as dead as the next.



Deer maybe.  Turkey, duck and goose ammo there is a lot of difference in performance.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 22, 2013)

Blairsville-Dave said:


> Sounds like just another gimic to make sales. Dave



This I agree with.


----------



## miles58 (Apr 22, 2013)

sleepr71 said:


> Well said NC! I'm sure all of the big ammo companies have it out for you now though. The price of that "Dead Coyote",etc cracks me up...$3/each. Seriously,as Miles said...these monolithic bullets are awesome in smaller calibers,but LOVE..and NEED..velocity.



Actually if you look into it, you'll find a lot of Barnes open properly at much lower speeds than most people expect.  With some of Barnes more specialized bullets they will open fully at less than 1000 FPS, something that cannot be said for deer hunting (big game) bullets from other manufacturers.  When you couple that with virtually unlimited top end performance, their window of performance is surprisingly wide.

Roy Weatherby delivered a message in the late forties and into the fifties...  SPEED KILLS!  During his lifetime we just didn't have the bullets to demonstrate the truth of it like we do now.  It's not that Barnes bullets love speed.  what it is, is that speed allows you to take full advantage of everything they have to offer.  Look at the bullets in the test on this page: 

http://stevespages.com/jpg/bestbullet.jpg

Even the original Barnes X, a bullet berated for poor expansion at lower velocity still provides useful expansion down to 1800 and doesn't disintegrate at 3100.  I have personally tested the newer Barnes offerings and have seen perfect performance  faster than 3600 FPS impact speed, and with some bullets down under 900 FPS.  I have only seen one Barnes bullet shed a petal(s), and that was an old X bullet into Bambi's teeth at 25 feet out of a 300 WM.  So, it's not that Barnes love speed so much as speed destroys cup and core bullets once you start seeing >3000 FPS impact speed.

IMO Barnes bullets work so well at speed compared to lead core bullets because so much of the energy carried by a lead core bullet goes into deconstructing it.  Try sometime to reduce a 180 grain bullet to 120 grains (typical 30 weight loss) and do so by making the material removed so small it can neither be seen nor felt.  Even using a file and accepting particles many times larger than what occurs in an animal and you'll appreciate the amount of useless work done by the bullet going through an animal.

Roy was right.  Speed kills and now we have bullets that demonstrate that in spades.  That's why a factory loading substandard velocity Barnes bullets is a joke.  Of all the people who should know better, the list starts with them.

Dave


----------



## miles58 (Apr 22, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> What do you recommend over the Dead Coyote?  What performs better?



Any competent hand loader with a modicum of experimenting can produce some much better ammo for shotguns than what you can buy.  It may be irregular loads.  It may take a considerable amount of time and effort to load them compared to run of the mill hunting loads.  But, when you start tuning shotgun loads to an individual gun with the intent of producing say much denser patterns at long range, the results can be very surprising.  It really isn't hard to do.

Dave


----------



## AMBWANA (Apr 22, 2013)

I shoot tsx's for everthing it's a great bullet. For deer and that size game i shoot a 140 grain it's going at 3177 out of a 280. I've shot most north american game with tsx's out of a 300 ultra and i have never been disappointed with itsperformance.


----------



## chadeugene (Apr 22, 2013)

miles58 said:


> That's odd.  I have run into ammo from virtually every manufacturer that was not dependable in rimfire, CF rifle and shotgun, and I didn't go looking for bad ammo.
> 
> I'd go buy lottery tickets was I you.
> 
> Dave



I was primarily speaking of centerfire cartridges, and no I've never had any CF that were unreliable or didn't do what I needed them to do for hunting.  I use to reload years ago when I was into long range shooting, but never had any need when it came to hunting.


----------



## miles58 (Apr 23, 2013)

chadeugene said:


> I was primarily speaking of centerfire cartridges, and no I've never had any CF that were unreliable or didn't do what I needed them to do for hunting.  I use to reload years ago when I was into long range shooting, but never had any need when it came to hunting.



That's amazing!  With as many bullets as have been promoted as hunting bullets that turned out to be next to useless, because the they were too hard or too soft, with as often as manufacturers put out bad lots of ammo like the guy on this forum with the 30-30 bullets that were loose in the necks, like the ammo that just is not accurate?  

BUY THE LOTTERY TICKETS NOW!

Dave


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 23, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> Barnes bullets are considered premium.



The point I'm making is that the ones that come in a box that just says "xxxxco. rifle ammo" work just as well as the ones that cost a lot more, but have an animal name on the box. the Barnes bullets I shoot are regular old Barnes Vor-TX brand, not "hog hammers" or "buck blasters" or "wildebeest whackers" or whatever, and everything I shoot with them dies. I've killed a pile of critters over the years with regular old cheap Winchester, Remington, or whatever ammo, too. Tey died just like the critters shot with the premium ammo. I've killed probably 90% of my deer over the last twenty years with a regular old  ball of lead and some loose black powder, for that matter. They died, too.


----------



## chadeugene (Apr 23, 2013)

miles58 said:


> That's amazing!  With as many bullets as have been promoted as hunting bullets that turned out to be next to useless, because the they were too hard or too soft, with as often as manufacturers put out bad lots of ammo like the guy on this forum with the 30-30 bullets that were loose in the necks, like the ammo that just is not accurate?
> 
> BUY THE LOTTERY TICKETS NOW!
> 
> Dave



Nope, never had those problems.  I did have some Ruskie milsurp once that had bad primers, but that's not exactly commercial ammo.  Never had problem with any Federal, Remington, or Winchester centerfire rifle ammo, and I don't see much reason to shoot anything else in my hunting rifles.


----------



## southernforce7 (Jul 1, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> The point I'm making is that the ones that come in a box that just says "xxxxco. rifle ammo" work just as well as the ones that cost a lot more, but have an animal name on the box. the Barnes bullets I shoot are regular old Barnes Vor-TX brand, not "hog hammers" or "buck blasters" or "wildebeest whackers" or whatever, and everything I shoot with them dies. I've killed a pile of critters over the years with regular old cheap Winchester, Remington, or whatever ammo, too. Tey died just like the critters shot with the premium ammo. I've killed probably 90% of my deer over the last twenty years with a regular old  ball of lead and some loose black powder, for that matter. They died, too.



^X2. plain old winchester 100 gr out of my 243 have always proved more than sufficient on anything i've ever shot.


----------



## eezerik (Aug 16, 2013)

got hog hammers yesterday. i usually shoot 168 or 180s barnes or noslers, hasn't made a difference.
30-06

wild pig # 39, 40, and 41 (since may 2013) went down yesterday.  3 shots 3 kills.
 works fine


----------



## Mattval (Aug 23, 2013)

The same company that owns Remington owns Barnes bullets. So they had to combine the two.  The hawg killer thing is just marketing.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 25, 2013)

Blairsville-Dave said:


> Sounds like just another gimic to make sales. Dave



What he said.

Hog ain't that hard to kill.

Anything that has Remy on it is purtty darn good.

Would I take a Core-Lokt @ half the cost?

Yes.

It's a feel good type thing.

If you want to burn money.. go for it.

Not worth it to me though..

Just sayin'


----------

